# Lost in Transit



## Trvshwvng (May 25, 2015)

It's what I call it when alone on the road too long and start falling out of touch with reality. Then I see weird imagery of people crawling out of holes, killing each other then using pieces of bodies to build metropolises. Then guys start crowding around and agreeing with one another all wearing the same red hats, with brims nodding in succession, which I forgot whether or not "succession" was a real word til I typed it just now. They nod for awhile, grumbling to one another until bubble popping sound effects take over. I have to make the noise in real life at some point or its unbearable. Then it all gets served piping hot over rice. Afterwards I'll pace for awhile til it subsides.


People think its joke but I feel its from PTSD or something.


----------



## angerisagift (May 25, 2015)

hmmmmmmm in poker u dont play against the dealer but other players. Blackjack is a better game in yr example.but interesting none the less


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 25, 2015)

This isn't a literal casino. Usually, the chip passes after each hand to the next person who deals. I guess it could be more literal and be replaced with blackjack. It was my best attempt to get the point across to a guy that has a hard time grasping something without saying "Think of it like a football game" or something similar. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm just passing the sleepless hours however possible.


----------



## angerisagift (May 25, 2015)

Trvshwvng said:


> This isn't a literal casino. Usually, the chip passes after each hand to the next person who deals. I guess it could be more literal and be replaced with blackjack. It was my best attempt to get the point across to a guy that has a hard time grasping something without saying "Think of it like a football game" or something similar. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm just passing the sleepless hours however possible.


tru no worries me too cant sleep watching Banshee on Amazon Prime and playing online poker. have a grrrrrrreat monday


----------



## that one guy (May 25, 2015)

I like to tell people 'your only here to be entertained, tell me a good story, evoke emotion from me, then tell me its all bullshit' 
There was a movie called The man from earth where this happens more or less
I watch the news, all the fear mongering, the hate, the chaos the control - its all a show, you go to a casino, your not giving them money to get any money, your paying for an experience, its a show, blackjack is a ride like magic mountain, roulette is a ride like the ferris wheel and poker is a game of war - these are big kid games, your paying to relive the hope and adventure that you might remember from a playful childhood, only in an adult context.
As for OP's writing, I'd say you could probably be great at it if there wasn't already millions of writers in the world - its not slander against you, just western society, there is too many fucking people!


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 25, 2015)

I don't wanna be a writer. Just some passing thoughts that I bullshitted into oblivion. Notice now i changed the entire post. Fuck it


----------



## that one guy (May 25, 2015)

Dude don't apologize for your thoughts even if you can change them don't - I do the same thing, I have banter smeared across the web from stem to stern and most people are not intelligent enough to even understand allegory and metaphor that most creative writing often relies on.


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 25, 2015)

But you got the idea of what I was saying most definitely. Some relation in thought for a fleeting moment there til I'm unsatisfied enough with my poor articulation to start over with wondering what drugs I did to cause "this", which is a strange sounding word to me right this moment


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 25, 2015)

I'm not apologizing. Just glad someone gets it. Or something. Everything is too subjective after 3am. Just noticed its after 5am


----------



## that one guy (May 25, 2015)

I'll sometimes type up huge blocks of thoughts, then I proof read it, edit, read again then stop mid sentence, lick my lips, and highlight all the text and hit backspace and go do something else.
Imagine if all the abandoned thoughts were recorded, laced together, and at the point of human extinction jettisoned out into deep space.
I'll not delete this one. Let it float like a capsule through space, space as defined by empty heads, we the thinkers are the last of the human race - never stop thinking, it is what sets us apart from the dumb beasts - though those dumb beasts never create nuclear waste that they have to decide what is more financially sustainable; storing it or dumping it where no EPA officials will know. Are we really the higher life forms?
If this is a democracy I vote the dolphins as our ruling class and the camels our transportation ministry department.
Oh wow, it is 3:30, time flies when you have internet . . .


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 25, 2015)

Here's an altered memory from last week:

A sequence, laughable; confounding an equation of intent. Characters crossing borders. Watch them go. Bounding rhythms in the key of C. There is nothing. That is all.
Thresholds of the pattern, weaving twists of heralds. A fell voice
screaming through the barriers;
cacophonous, metaphoric fuck-all.
Somewhere in between: Clarity.

The blink, a glimpse and "I accept."
If this is the brink, I'm opting to cancel. Not another character limit.

I found the key. I'm going outside now.


----------

